# Mein System bläht sich auf

## EdtheRat

Aufgrund eines Hinweises in diesem Thread ->https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-399313-highlight-.html bin ich zum Schluß gekommen, das mein System unnötig "fett" geworden ist. Ich bekam den Hinweis, mal var/tmp/portage + /tmp + distfiles zu durchforsten. In /portage + /tmp stehen "etliche" Sachen drin, distfiles konnte ich nicht überprüfen, da ich nicht genau weiß, wo diese untergeordnet sind. Zum System: Ich habe ein Gnome mit gängigen Anwendungen installiert, und bin jetzt schon bei ca. 7 GB! Das scheint mir ein bißchen viel, eventuell festplattenfressende Sachen, die ich im Moment gespeichert habe, sind schon abgezogen. Normalerweise sollten Dateien zumindest im /tmp Ordner nach jedem reboot automatisch gelöscht werden, oder sehe ich das falsch? Wie kann ich jetzt herausfinden, was + welche überflüssigen Dateien ich löschen darf/kann, ohne das Gesamtsystem zu gefährden?

----------

## tango

Schreibe in ein Skript welches du beim Start ausführst:

/etc/init.d/bootmisc oder local.start bieten sich an.

rm -rf /tmp/*

rm -rf /var/tmp/*

m -rf /mnt/portage/tmp/* (musst du ändern)

Das wirft schonmal ~70MB weg

Weiterhin mal das cruft Skript anschauen (suche im Wiki) und lösche dort gezielt überflüssiges heraus..

Weiterhin kannst du Portage auslagern etc..

tango

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # nano -w /etc/conf.d/local.start
> 
> 

 

## Temporaere Dateien loeschen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ebegin "Cleaning Tmp"
> 
> rm -r -f /tmp/*
> ...

 

## Portage Distfiles loeschen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ebegin "Cleaning Distfiles"
> 
> rm -r -f /usr/portage/distfiles/*
> ...

 

----------

## EdtheRat

 *Scup wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> # nano -w /etc/conf.d/local.start
> 
>  
> ...

 

Jawohl, das wars, er zeigt mir jetzt keine Dateien mehr an in : /tmp /var/tmp/portage /usr/portage/distfiles #Allerdings viel Plattenplatz hats nicht gebracht, liege immer noch bei ca. 7GB, schwamm drüber, ich weiß jetzt jedenfalls, das nix mehr überflüssiges angezeigt wird............  :Very Happy: 

----------

## think4urs11

/var/log/ wäre noch so ein Kandidat wo sich das Nachsehen lohnen könnte

----------

## reyneke

Möglicherweise wurden auch viele Programme als Abhängigkeiten installiert. Mein world-File z.B. umfaßt momentan ca. 950 Pakete, von denen ich auch gerne ein paar loswerden würde. Ich habe damit begonnen, meine globalen USE-Flags zu überdenken und unnötige zu entfernen. Das verhindert zumindest einmal, daß unnötige neue Pakete installiert werden. Zudem überprüfe ich bei jedem World-Update, welche von den vorgeschlagenen Paketen ich wirklich brauche und deinstalliere ggf. nicht benötigtes. Ein `emerge -a --depclean' tut ein Übriges. 

Als cleaning-skript für die o.g. Verzeichnisse kann ich übrigens yacleaner empfehlen. Ansonsten vielleicht mal schauen, ob sich in /usr/src veraltete Kernel-Quellen befinden. Das sind meist auch ein paar hundert Megs.

HTH & mfG,

reyneke

----------

## Mr. Anderson

In /lib/modules können glaub auch alte Kernelmodule liegen. Die /usr/portage/distfiles komplett zu löschen ist nicht unbedingt sinnvoll. Es gibt hier einige Threads dazu, unter anderem mit Links, zu Skripten, die die nicht (mehr) aktuellen Dateien dort rausfiltern.

7 GB scheint mir auch etwas arg viel zu sein. Vielleicht hilft dir 'du' bei der Suche nach den Speicherfressern...

----------

## SkaaliaN

sonst im zweifel:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-293271-start-25.html

----------

## Treborius

auch mal in /usr/scr nachsehen wieviele kernel-sources da rumliegen, die sind auch ganz schön "fett"   :Cool: 

----------

## dakjo

Die logfiles unter /var/log sind meist nach einigerzeit schon ziemlich fett, wenn kein logrotate eingesetzt wird.

.oO(Hab letztens nen rechner mit nem 5GB grossen message log gefunden)

----------

## Vortex375

Ich kann die File-Size Ansicht (da wo die größe der Dateien als verschieden große Kästchen dargestellt werden) von konqueror nur empfehlen.

So hab ich bei mir rausgefunden, dass die Kernel-Sourcen mehr als 3GB Platz benötigt haben (hatte 13 kernel im src Verzeichnis rumliegen)!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## flash49

 *Quote:*   

> So hab ich bei mir rausgefunden, dass die Kernel-Sourcen mehr als 3GB Platz benötigt haben (hatte 13 kernel im src Verzeichnis rumliegen)! 

 

Wenn man die Kernel sourcen nicht direkt löschen will, weil man sie unter Umständen nochmal braucht, empfehle ich ein make clean in den Quellverzeichnissen zu machen. Das bringt meist mehrere 100MB pro source.

Ich habe übrigens /tmp und /var/tmp/portage als tmpfs Filesysteme im Ram/Swap (1GB/512MB). Das erspart das aufräumen, wenn der Rechner nicht 24/7 läuft (und beschleunigt auch die Compile Vorgänge):

/etc/fstab:

```
portage-tmpfs           /var/tmp/portage        tmpfs size=1200M,nr_inodes=1M 0 0

tmp-tmpfs               /tmp                    tmpfs           defaults                0 0

```

----------

## boris64

Wenn ihr anschaulich sehen wollt, wo genau euer

System fett gworden ist, empfehle ich euch "filelight"

```

*  kde-misc/filelight

      Latest version available: 1.0_beta6

      Latest version installed: 1.0_beta6

      Size of downloaded files: 652 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.methylblue.com/filelight/

      Description: Filelight is a tool to display where the space is used on the harddisk

      License:     GPL-2

```

Dieses veranschaulicht grafisch die Fettpölsterchen eures Systems und 

erleichtert euch eine individuelle Speicherplatz-Diät/-Therapie.

Oftmals erkennt man dann, dass sich einige Homeverzeichnisse unnötigt

"vergrössert" haben (z.B. durch thumbnails, tmp-files, trash(!), usw.)

----------

## boris64

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> .oO(Hab letztens nen rechner mit nem 5GB grossen message log gefunden)

 

Für sowas empfiehlt sich logrotate  :Razz: 

----------

## tango

Danke borisdigital für den Tipp mit den thumbnails, das waren ja sowohl bei User und root etliche..

tango

----------

## EdtheRat

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> auch mal in /usr/scr nachsehen wieviele kernel-sources da rumliegen, die sind auch ganz schön "fett"  

 

Hallo!

sorry das ich mich jetzt erst zurückmelde; vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Tips & Hinweise! War sehr krank und mußte das Bett hüten..........  :Crying or Very sad: 

Hatte tatsächlich noch zwei "alte" kernelsourcen dort rumliegen, was nochmal ca. 1,8 GB gebracht hat. Nun werde ich mir noch logrotate installieren, und mal schaun, was man noch so herausholen kann?

----------

## tango

Ich konnte bei MySQL 400MB rausholen..

Scheinbar sind die .bin Dateien in /var/lib/mysql nicht nötig ...

tango

----------

